# The Messiah, An Easter Production



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to invite everyone to our second annual performance of The Messiah. 
Grace Community Fellowship
1900 FM 1301 (Boling Hwy.)
Friday, March 26
Saturday, March 27
Thursday, April 1
Friday, April 2
Saturday, April 3
7:00PM EACH NIGHT!
LIMITED SEATING, First come, first serve. (Last year, we had to turn people away, so be there by 6:00!)
FREE! FREE! FREE!
This is a high quality performance and countless hours have been put into the production. Come out and you will not be disappointed!
We are located on Boling Hwy, just south of HEB and next to the new school in Wharton, TX.
:dance:
PM me for more details!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Three more performances...free, no tickets required! Great performance!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Tonight is the last night! Well worth the trip! No tickets needed, come as you are!
Blue jeans and t-shirts are fine!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

If you missed it, you missed out. Plan to make it next year!


----------

